# Z31 with lambo doors



## 300zxFan (Jan 15, 2013)

I found this online and I thought to share. 

The website is Nissan 300ZX - Lambo Vertical Doors - 1984 Nissan 300ZX Lambo Doors - Vertical Doors VD-VDCN300ZX8489


----------

